# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb vertrouwen in ziekenhuizen

## Leontien

De afgelopen tijd komen de ziekenhuizen in de media niet in zo'n goed daglicht terecht. Zo zijn de operatieruimtes in de IJselmeerziekenhuizen gesloten of gesloten geweest. Maar er zijn nog meer verontrustende verhalen in de media. Kijk maar eens bij Overzicht Nederlandstalig nieuws over gezondheid van het forum van MediCity http://www.medicity.nl/forumdisplay.php?f=17

Nu is mijn vraag of je door al dat nieuws nog vertrouwen hebt in ziekenhuizen.

Geef hier je stem en je mening!

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Leontien, 

Ik heb nog wel vertrouwen in het ziekenhuis waar ik wordt geholpen. Maar niet in het ziekenhuis in mijn eigen woonplaats. Alleen dat staat los van de negatieve berichten van de afgelopen tijd. 

Groetjes,
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben wel tevreden over het UZ in Gent.
Tot nu toe ben ik daar altijd goed behandelt geweest tijdens onderzoeken...ik ga daar,als het nog 's nodig mocht blijken te zijn,met een gerust gemoed naar toe!

----------


## Ronald68

Ik ben geheel ontevreden over de gang van zaken. Vroeger hadden we een mooi goed lopend ziekenhuis, het Dr. J H Janssen ziekenhuis. Om een of andere onduidelijke redenen moest het fuseren met het IJsselmeerziekenhuis in Lelystad. Zij hebben roofbouw gepleegd. Afdeling na afdeling werd gesloten. Vanaf 2000 ongeveer was er geeneens kraamzorg meer. Wij moesten naar Lelystad voor zorg. Veel polder bewoners hebben dit echter niet willen doen en zijn hun zorg elders gaan zoeken (Meppel Sneek Heerenveen e.d.). Hierin werd werden we over het algemeen gesteund door de huisartsen. De veredelde poli die overbleef in Emmeloord is nu ook ter ziele. Ik hoop dat de zaak in Lelystad het zelfde lot ondergaat, koekje van eigen deeg noemt men dat.

Het st. Antonius uit Sneek is momenteel bezig met de bouw van een noodpoli, aan de zelfde weg waaraan het dr. Janssen staat. Krijgen we toch nog zorg terug.

De politiek heeft ons weer fijn in de steek gelaten, zoals wel vaker het geval is.............

----------


## Engelien

Vertrouwen in ziekenhuizen? Horen daar de artsen ook bij?
Ik denk van wel en: nee, ik heb geen vertrouwen in ziekenhuizen meer. Door een trauma, zo'n 9 jaar geleden naar verschillende ziekenhuizen geweest (3 en een brief van de huisarts naar een 4e!) maar uiteindelijk konden ze alleen in het Belgische Leuven iets voor me doen!
De afgelopen maanden ben ik veel naar Meppel geweest voor andere klachten en al tweemaal een diagnose gemist cq de ene arts zegt dit en de andere arts zegt dat. Heb al zoveel scans en alles gehad dat ik haast licht geef en ben er nog niet. Tegenwoordig moet je zelf ook een beetje mee-dokteren anders gaat het helemaal niet goed. Ze doen maar, lijkt het wel... Ik betwijfel of er nog wel goede artsen rondlopen in ons landje, dat zijn de gevoelens die je dan krijgt. 
Bovendien zijn de jongere artsen misschien technisch goed opgeleid maar sociaal m.b.t. de patient een complete ramp!!!! Het is mij onlangs overkomen bij een chirug en ik moest zelfs huilen van boosheid en ellende. Niet gedacht dat dit mij, met mijn mondigheid, die toch wel gegroeid is in de afgelopen 52 jaar, nog zou overkomen. Nadat ik mezelf weer wat op orde had heb ik wel gezegd tegen de chirurg dat ik hem heel bot vond. Hij was hogelijk verbaasd maar bood wel z'n excuses aan...als ik dat vond... 
Ik ben heel benieuwd of er meer mensen zijn met dergelijke ervaringen! 
Tot slot wil ik wel graag opmerken dat ik, tevens recentelijk, ook een heel lieve (oudere!) chirurg voor een ander iets heb getroffen. Hij was Belgisch...

Het lijkt wel of ik een of ander hypochonder ben met al die klachten maar ik ben gewoon een mens die veel pech heeft gehad:
desondanks... blijf ik altijd m'n humor houden want dat is mijn steuntje in de rug! En als je dan ook nog het geluk hebt uiteindelijk de echte liefde van je leven tegen te komen, tja, dan kan je heel veel aan!

Nou, ik ben benieuw of er nog reacties komen..
Heel veel sterkte voor een ieder die nu ziek is of zich ellendig voelt!  :Wink: 

Vriendelijke groeten, Engelien  :Smile:

----------


## mammalou

ik heb een huidziekte ......mucosale lichen planus .....mijn vagina en anus verschroppelen 

veel pijn en jeuk .....in het ziekenhuis in zwolle hebben ze mij er een jaar mee laten lopen en nu weet ik bij een vrouwen poli geweest dat dat bij oudere vrouwen voor komt ....mijn kleine schaamlippen zijn al .....hevig terleurgesteld in de dermateloog 
heeft ook iemand deze klacht .....??????warme groet mammalou ....

----------


## Mathilde-1

Helaas, ik heb ook geen enkel vertrouwen. De patient wordt niet voor vol aangezien, hem wordt informatie onthouden en menselijk zijn ze niet. 
Ik heb ook veel meer vertrouwen in het Belgische systeem en dokters. Hun kennis is groter. Daarom maken ze niet zoveel fouten als in Nederland.

----------


## Engelien

Hallo mammalou,
och heden, arm ding, wat lees ik nou! Ik heb hier nog nooit van gehoord en zal het zeker even opzoeken... maar wat vreselijk dat ze je daar zo mee laten rondlopen!En zoals Mathilde-1 al zegt: In Belgie zijn ze veel verder dan hier, en hun kennis is inderdaad groter. Misschien zou je het Universiteitsziekenhuis in Leuven kunnen proberen. Een consult kost daar niet zo veel en daar kun altijd nog naar informeren. In 2004 heb ik daar een consult gehad met 3 rontgenfoto's en het consult van de radioloog nog erbij (dat was na een operatie) en dat kostte 55,00 euro! In ons landje was dat denk ik wel 350 geweest. Ga naar www.uzleuven.be en kijk daar eens
En als je aandoening hier (in Nederland) niet goed te behandelen is krijg je het wel vergoed van de zorgverzekeraar! Dus benader deze eerst maar liever. Willen ze het in de eerste instantie niet vergoeden kun je altijd nog zelf het consult betalen (als het inderdaad nog goedkoper als hier is) en weet je misschien veel meer!
Heel erg veel sterkte en misschien lezen we nog een positief bericht van je!!!

----------


## mammalou

lieve Engelien ...lief voor jouw re....ik ben nu doende met het ziekenhuis in Nijmegen ik hoop daqar meer te horen ....vriendinnen schrikken als ik het vertel ...gaan gekke grapjes maken ....weten niet wat de gehele dag pijn is ....de hele dag met koude compressen aan de gang ,lieverd ik zal jouw advies opvolgen ik moet nu ook voor bommetjs die verlichting moeten brengen ....zelf betalen ....terwijl ik een 4 sterren pakket heb...????...Leuven...kan ik proberen ...mijn laatste strohalm....

Een Mammalou lieve zwaai .......

----------


## Luuss0404

Op mijn 13e ben ik door een hond gebeten. Hand onder de kraan om schoon te spoelen, natte schone theedoek erom en naar de HA. Die ging het verbinden en moest gelijk naar t ziekenhuis (AZG, nu UMCG Groningen). Chirurg baalde dat HA me verbonden had, moest in een bak met soda (pijn!) voor losweken, foto's gemaakt, niks was stuk gelukkig en het mocht niet gehecht worden. Elke dag 2x verbinden en in bak met soda (pijngrens stuk hoger), moest voor controle paar x terugkomen, kreeg steeds dezelfde chirurg, erg aardige man die in opleiding was en me goed informeerde en op de hoogte stelde. Dus das positief bericht nummer 1. Gister naar Martiniziekenhuis (in Groningen) geweest bij de gyneacoloog en ook dat was positief. Snel geholpen, aardige man, heeft me alle info gegeven die hij me kon geven.
Het is echter heel persoonlijk, de behandelaar moet wel goed luisteren, een beetje geduld hebben, duidelijke info geven en niet iedereen kan dat. Ken ook genoeg mensen die liever naar een ander ziekenhuis gaan. 
Voor de mensen die ontevreden zijn; ik hoop dat jullie een andere behandelaar kunnen vinden die wel goed met jullie omgaat, vraag een second opinion aan en stuur zonodig een klacht in.
Veel sterkte en succes allemaal!

----------


## alderwood

Het Waterlandziekenhuis in Purmerend schijnt goed aangeschreven te staan.
Maar rond 1991 ben ik onder regie van 2 daar toen praktiserende oogartsen
90% van het geizchtsvermogen van een oog kwijt geraakt.
Door glaucoom.
Na een klacht te hebben ingediend, heb ik een financiële compensatie gekregen.

Ik ben nu 4.1/2 jaar bezig om dit ook te krijgen in verband met mogelijk verwijtbaar handelen van een cardioloog.
De 4e ronde loopt nu en in het najaar hoop ik een uitspraak te krijgen.

Mijn advies, in welk ziekenhuis dan ook, maak aantekenen over wat ze doen en wat de resultaten zijn.
Maar kijk eerst op internet voordat je je laat opnemen, mits dit kan.

----------


## Mathilde-1

En dan die artsen die geen diagnose kunnen stellen, zogenaamd omdat er bij de patient geen oorzaak te vinden is. Daar hebben ze nu ook al een naam voor, maar hebben ze ooit bedacht dat het hun eigen incompetentie is? Hoeveel van de zogenaamde symptoom-loze klagende patienten blijkt later wel degelijk ziek te zijn? Dat is volgens mij nooit goed onderzocht. Mijn ervaring is dat ik vaak iets heb, dat onvoldoende herkend wordt, maar later wel degelijk in een serieuze ziekte uitmondt. Patienten die duidelijk ziek zijn, hebben echt wat. Natuurlijk kunnen ziektes soms door stress veroorzaakt worden of verergeren, maar dat wil nog niet zeggen dat het niet om een ziekte gaat. Is al eens geprobeerd om de "onverklaarbare Nederlandse zieken" naar een Belgisch ziekenhuis te sturen voor een diagnose in plaats van in Nederland naar een "team" met als hoofdmoot een psychiater?

----------


## alderwood

In Purmerend weten zij het altijd, het "zit dan tussen je oren".

Maar zonder geheid, ik heb eens gelezen, dat er wereldwijd wel ca. 256 aandoeningen/ziekten zijn,
waar ergens op de wereld wellicht 1 arts iets naders van weet.

Mijn advies is ook altijd, heb je wat, zoek op internet (bij voorkeur in het Engels) of je er wat over vindt.

----------


## mammalou

lIEFFIES HET GAAT BETER MET MIJ JOEPIE .....IK HEB SINDS 4WEKEN EEN VRIENDJE..... DE LIEFDE BEDREVEN ......EN .....DE PIJNEN ZIJN WEG ....NIET TE GELOVEN ......MAAR HET IS NU RUSTIG OM MIJN VAGINA EN ANUS ......MAAR HET PROCES GAAT DOOR ........IK VOEL MIJ NU GELUKKIG .....EN IK LEEF HET LEVEN .......IK WILDE JULLIE MET MIJN GELUK LATEN DELEN .....WARME GROET MAMMALOU ...{*.*}

----------


## Engelien

Dag Mammalou
wat fijn dat het nu beter gaat!!! Heb je nu een andere behandeling in een ander ziekenhuis, Nijmegen, zoals ik begrepen heb?
Helemaal geweldig dat je geen pijn meer hebt! Zelf ben in ook chronisch pijnpatient dus weet wat het is... en goede pijnbestrijding is ook heel belangrijk: je hoeft tegenwoordig niet met pijn rond te lopen als dat niet nodig is. ( en waar zou het voor nodig zijn???? Haha, bedacht ik me ineens)
En fijn dat je een vriend hebt: daar krijg je zoveel fijne gevoelens van en er wordt veel endorfine aangemaakt: onze eigen, natuurlijke pijnstiller!
Veel geluk en hopelijk blijven je klachten weg!
En oja, de mensen zijn soms zo dom in hun reacties. Ze weten niet beter of zijn behept met een akelig klein sociaal inlevingsvermogen en dat is pas zielig!
Nou, het beste en hoop je hier niet weer aan te treffen. Met je klachten althans! :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

ik ben gerard. ik woon in Arnhem.
ik ga.zelf naar het Canisius Wilhelmina Ziekenhuis(CWZ)in Nijmegen voor onderzoeken en behandelingen, ik ga absoluut nooit meer naar Rijnstate Ziekenhuis. dat is een ziekenhuis waar je afgeblaft wordt en je mening niet mag zeggen en bovendien hoor ik van kennisen en vrienden van mijn.hoe daar grote ketsers worden gemaakt ,maar dat wordt daar in de doof pot gestopt.
dus voor mijn nooit meer Rijnstate meer.elders mag ook wel .liefs Canisius Wilhelmina Ziekenhuis(CWZ) groeteje,s Gerard uit Arnhem.

----------


## [email protected]

:Wink: 


> ik ben gerard. ik woon in Arnhem.
> ik ga.zelf naar het Canisius Wilhelmina Ziekenhuis(CWZ)in Nijmegen voor onderzoeken en behandelingen, ik ga absoluut nooit meer naar Rijnstate Ziekenhuis. dat is een ziekenhuis waar je afgeblaft wordt en je mening niet mag zeggen en bovendien hoor ik van kennisen en vrienden van mijn.hoe daar grote ketsers worden gemaakt ,maar dat wordt daar in de doof pot gestopt.
> dus voor mijn nooit meer Rijnstate meer.elders mag ook wel .liefs Canisius Wilhelmina Ziekenhuis(CWZ) groeteje,s Gerard uit Arnhem.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Mammalou, ik hoop dat het nog steeds goed (cq beter) met je gaat!

@ Gerard, fijn dat je in het CWZ wel goed geholpen wordt  :Smile: 

Ik kreeg vandaag na 2,5 maand nog eens de nota van mijn ziekenbezoek, jeetjemina wat is dat duur zeg :S

----------


## John_Swain

Het ligt er gewoon heel erg aan welke ziekenhuis je bezoekt.
over het algemeen zijn de beste ziekenhuizen wel bekent.
de gene die bij mij op de top 5 staan zijn het UMC en het AMC.
AMC vind ik de beste.. gewoon al hoe ze met je omgaan vind ik helemaal top!
het ziekenhuis die ze van mij mogen sluiten is het ziekenhuis in overvecht..
ze mogen daar ook niet meer opereren. er zijn te veel fouten gemaakt in het verleden...
te veel doden...

----------

